# Easycarbo enough?



## DanMac (26 Jun 2013)

I have been growing some hair grass at the back of my tank for the last month (My only plant apart from two peices of moss), the tank is 54 litres and my hairgrass is growing taller but seems to be getting darker in colour with the odd slightly yellow strands.

Do I need to add something on top of easy carbo to keep my plants happy?


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2013)

Flourish Excel nuked my hair grass. Was doing fine on plain old CO2 gas until I decided to add more carbon via Excel which wiped it out along with a few other plants.


----------



## stu_ (26 Jun 2013)

Hi
dumb question, but you are adding ferts as well ?


----------



## DanMac (26 Jun 2013)

Stu no im not, the only things i put in my tank are water conditioner and easy carbo, Do i need ferts also?


----------



## Alastair (26 Jun 2013)

DanMac said:


> Stu no im not, the only things i put in my tank are water conditioner and easy carbo, Do i need ferts also?


 
yep you do mate. try one of the all in one ferts from one of the sponsors, fluid sensor online, aqiurium plant food or aqua essentials and water changes each week


----------



## gmartins (26 Jun 2013)

ian_m said:


> Flourish Excel nuked my hair grass. Was doing fine on plain old CO2 gas until I decided to add more carbon via Excel which wiped it out along with a few other plants.


 
Excel kills everything but its effect is dosage-dependent (like any poison). too much and you kill algae, plants and animals.


----------



## Yo-han (26 Jun 2013)

Easy carbo is only like the nitro in a car. Traces (like profito) is the basic thing you need to add. Second you need to make sure your plants have access to N, P and C. There is some N and P in fish food/poop and the C is comming from the easy carbo. You might need to add extra N and P, by NO3 and PO4 or a rich substrate but at least you need to put fuel (traces) in the car before you hit the nitro (easy carbo). Maybe not the best metaphor but a low light tank can be run with only traces, with only easy carbo you are destroying your plants!


----------



## DanMac (27 Jun 2013)

I have no idea what im loking for really but would prefer an all in one to keep it simple/cheaper.
Also my tank is very lightly planted so would i still go for the suggested 1ml for every 10 litres once a week?. Would either of these do the trick?

Cheers

TNC Complete - Aquarium Plant Food - 250ml - £5.95 : FluidsensorOnline.com, The Nutrient Solution
Profito - 100ml [20411051] - £2.95 : FluidsensorOnline.com, The Nutrient Solution


----------



## stu_ (27 Jun 2013)

Profito does not contain NPK.
That's why i'd go for the TNC complete, which does.
I've had decent growth from using this & Easycarbo.
Ideally dosing needs to be daily.So at the minimum 1ml a day, though you may need more.The plants will show you this


----------



## DanMac (27 Jun 2013)

Ok sounds good, any other opinions on how much/often I should dose?, I just want to hear atleast two opinions to be safe.

Also i use a syringe for my easycarbo, would it be stupid of me to use the same syringe for that and the TNC complete?


----------



## Alastair (28 Jun 2013)

You wouldnt need a syringe for the fert dosing as they have a dual opening bottle with one side showing measurements in mil and all you do is squeeze the bottle so the daily recommended amount is at the right level then dose. .
Daily dosing is better I think. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stu_ (28 Jun 2013)

DanMac said:


> Ok sounds good, any other opinions on how much/often I should dose?, I just want to hear atleast two opinions to be safe.


 
Sensible 
Not easy to 'squeeze' 1 ml or so.
I used to pour TNC into one of the small graduated vials you get with test kits.
Seems to be the best use for them


----------



## DanMac (28 Jun 2013)

Cheers everyone,TNC daily does it is.


----------



## DanMac (12 Jul 2013)

OK guys I have now been dosing TNC complete for nearly a week now along with easy carbo.

I dose each 1 mil per day, I have been dosing between 1-2 hours before lights on , I also use small syringes to dose both just below the surface near the outflow.

I just want to check that I am doing things right.

Cheers.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jul 2013)

You need to look at your plants. Only they can tell you if you are doing things right. If the plants grow and are healthy then the answer is "Yes". If they fall apart or if they suffer discoloration or algae then the answer is "No".

Cheers,


----------



## DanMac (12 Jul 2013)

I only have a small amount of harigrass some of which started to get a few yellowish leaves but that was before I got TNC complete, the plants are growing and I think there are a few brighter green leaves appearing,hard to say. im hoping to see a decent difference in another week.


----------

